# Yao Ming is BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

First time in action since surgery! Scored 11pt and grabbed 4rebs in limited action against the Serbian national team. Highlights here:
http://video.sina.com.cn/sports/cba/v/2008-07-17/220013944.shtml

Playing sloppy early as expected, but man am I glad to see him on the court again...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Read this earlier today. Apologize in advance for this comment but, as I said in an earlier thread, I hope China gets bounced quickly in the Olympics so he can comeback without injury.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

LOL jdigg! I can understand that. I would raise it to the power of Argentina getting booted quickly so Scola isn't experiencing post olympic fatigue for the first half of the season.

We don't have to worry about the US team. We don't have anyone on it. They can play as looooooong as necessary.

About the video... what is up with all our free throw shooters getting progressively worse. Yao's form looked off.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I feel the same way. I hope they get bounced very quickly. The downside is what it will do to Yao's confidence and pride especially playing in front his home crowd.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*WELCOME BACK MING..:smoothcriminal:*


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice. Please, no more injury in the future though. Not even foot infection. lol.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> Nice. Please, no more injury in the future though. Not even foot infection. lol.


This season I'll be praying everyday for the good health of our Rockets. I don't wanna see another season down the drain due to injury.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

When you think about the kind of training Yao does, the stress fracture isn't that surprising. A large part of his training is to just run for a long time. Who else does that, especially among seven-footers? It's too much of a strain on the joints and bones. Players trying to improve their stamina do it on the cross trainer and stationary bike.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I was going to wtach the highlights but the music was just... o_o


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

So Yao had another game he scored 16 points, China lost to Angola by 1. Final score was 72-71. Yi Jianlian missed the gamewinner and Yao missed the tip.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

just saw the highlights, Yao definitely looked active on defense which is great to see. Slowly getting back into the groove...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> LOL jdigg! I can understand that. I would raise it to the power of Argentina getting booted quickly so Scola isn't experiencing post olympic fatigue for the first half of the season.
> 
> We don't have to worry about the US team. We don't have anyone on it. They can play as looooooong as necessary.
> 
> About the video... what is up with all our free throw shooters getting progressively worse. Yao's form looked off.


Olympic fatigue will be a bigger issue in the second half of the season.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

giordun said:


> So Yao had another game he scored 16 points, China lost to Angola by 1. Final score was 72-71. Yi Jianlian missed the gamewinner and Yao missed the tip.


Good. If Angola, one of the sorriest teams beat them they would be out faster. We already know China never had any guards capable of giving Yao the ball.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Yao scores 21 in 28 minutes as China beats Angola*
> 
> NANJING, China -- *Yao Ming* scored 21 points in 28 minutes to lead China past Angola 83-74 Tuesday, another step in his return from injury with less than two weeks until the Olympics.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao looked great against Angola, he was definitely out on a mission. 

There's also "rumors" that he's expected to play 40mins a game in the tournament, not good news for the Rockets fans...


----------

